# The First Frazer Without A Generator



## WestTac1 (Oct 6, 2011)

Washington County EMS (Texas) recently sent one of their Frazer modules out for remounting on a new chasis. Washington County EMS Lt. Jacobs created a very much improved set of specs, resulting in the first Frazer of it's kind without a seperate generator to power the module, as well as a re-engineered A/C system, amongst other things. 

For spec photos:
http://www.emtbravo.com/texas/apparatus/wcemsm4.html


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 6, 2011)

That's funny.  Our ambulance manufacturer is starting to place gensets into our ambulances as an option to keep the air conditioning or heater going while at the same time providing power to other areas while the vehicle is parked so we can shut off the ignition and not pollute so much.


----------

